# Swisswax Blau-Weiss - Worth the price?



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Hi!

I'm on my shopping spree and started to wonder about Swisswax Blau-Weiss for my sapphire black BMW. But would it be worth the price, if compared to some another highly recommended waxes and sealants like Collinite 915 or FK1000P?

Those of you who have experience on Swisswax, could you please tell me what it offers that the others don't. Durability --> probably not, shine --> maybe, wet look --> maybe... You tell me!

I would love to have something special for my own car only, but would this be worth it? Especially if compared to the products I mentioned. It's a daily driver after all.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

If you can stretch a bit further, BoS gives immense results on black cars, so much so that IMO it's clearly visible even on photos! But TBH any of the Swissvax waxes will give you class leading shine and durability. FK1000P is a brilliant wax paste sealant type thing if you're on a budget but I prefer the look of carnauba waxes on dark colours myself.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

It appeared that BoS is not on the Finnish market, but we have Concorso instead. Anyone know about this? It should be quite similar to BoS, according to Swisswax Finland.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Any opinions?

I know there are threads about these things, but I would like to get something "special" for my own car.

Like mentioned, it's sapphire black BMW E60 2004. How about other "high-end" waxes, like Dodo Juice Supernatural...? What would suite the car best?

The car:


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

I have to be honest, I am in love with Race Glaze 42 for dark colors. On the contrary the way that swissvax spreads on paint is just awesome. Race Glaze is right there in the looks department, and protection with a lower price tag.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have BOS on my own black car and it's awesome stuff! It is applied easily, hazes quickly but is removed with ease, the flake pop is immense 

Gary


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I would buy Collinite 915, Victoria wax concours and a couple of bottles of Menzerna and something more. This for the same price as BOS.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Porta said:


> I would buy Collinite 915, Victoria wax concours and a couple of bottles of Menzerna and something more. This for the same price as BOS.


I already have Collinite 915, but haven't got very familiar with it. I have applied it too much probably.

Talking about Colli and other waxes, is there a way or any sense to use two different waxes on the same car?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

no point tbh in my op as they might defeat each other or not bond very well. as for the SV i would go down the BOS route, currently using my tub on a red and works very well easy to apply, buff off and gives brilliant finish overall.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

WRT the original post Blau Weiss seems very good in my usage. 
I've done an X5, an M3 and a Ruby Black M6 all with it recently and it performs well.
Durability is an unknown but I'd say its worth its £80 or so yes.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

There's a discount campaign going on at Swissvax Finland up till tomorrow! I should be fast with the decisions....


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

quick quick


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Swissvax Concorso costs 194€ (165£) and the campaign says -10% and free shipping, so it would be 174,60€ (149£). What do you think about the price?


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd go with Blue-Weiss. 

Actually I did but did not got around to using it yet. Read great things through, also seen some posts on here (e.g. Detailers Domain, might be worth a quick search).


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Lloyd71 said:


> If you can stretch a bit further, BoS gives immense results on black cars, so much so that IMO it's clearly visible even on photos!


It is an interesting statement that one, personally I can't tell any improvement at all in using Best of Show on a freshly polished panel on my BMW which is in Black Metallic Sapphire.

I find it a bit disappointing really as I was expecting more, the smell is lovely, its easy on and off, but I will be reaching for the FK1000p next time.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> It is an interesting statement that one, personally I can't tell any improvement at all in using Best of Show on a freshly polished panel on my BMW which is in Black Metallic Sapphire.
> 
> I find it a bit disappointing really as I was expecting more, the smell is lovely, its easy on and off, but I will be reaching for the FK1000p next time.


Welcome to the world of the machine prep being at the level that negates any influence from the wax applied 

Though if you have black, try Lusso Revitalising Cream - its one of my fav products since first using it, gets a lot of use from me now, for leaving a little extra wet sheen on dark colours - and miles easier to use than HD Cleanse, cheaper and gives better results  Cleaner Fluid doesn't get a look-in next to it.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

I've ordered CarLack 68 NSC, which I have been thinking to use as a base, then EZ Glaze, and then wax or sealant. My LSP choices are Collinite 915, FK1000P or something fancy...


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

In my view, FK1000 does not leave the car with a nice warm look like a good wax, such as blauweiss would. It's a 'colder' glossy laquer sort of look that FK gives. I think the waxes mentioned would last as long if not longer as well - that's part of the advantage of the more expensive waxes. 

I'd go for best of show, but I would say that  

concorso and BOS are the same by the way


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

All right I'm continuing the pondering here.

I didn't manage to order Swissvax products before the campaign ended, but I'm still considering them too. I've read some posts and have a collection of waxes to choose from (as a new purchase):
- Swissvax Concorso
- Swissvax Blau-Weiss
- Dodo Juice Supernatural v2
- Victoria Concours Wax

If I'm getting one of these, then it would increase my lsp collection, which already includes FK1000P, Collinite 915, AG SRP + EGP, Zaino CS... :lol: So...
So I'll confront the problem what to use with my car! But like many members here, it's just so attractive to have a new pot of something.

Maybe I'm leaving the SV Concorso out because of it's price here in Finland. It's a double compared to Supernatural or Blau-Weiss. 

These are kind of pleasant problems to have, right?


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Welcome to the world of the machine prep being at the level that negates any influence from the wax applied
> 
> Though if you have black, try Lusso Revitalising Cream - its one of my fav products since first using it, gets a lot of use from me now, for leaving a little extra wet sheen on dark colours - and miles easier to use than HD Cleanse, cheaper and gives better results  Cleaner Fluid doesn't get a look-in next to it.


Is it Lusso Revitalising Cream better than Lime Prime Lite on black?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> It is an interesting statement that one, personally I can't tell any improvement at all in using Best of Show on a freshly polished panel on my BMW which is in Black Metallic Sapphire.
> 
> I find it a bit disappointing really as I was expecting more, the smell is lovely, its easy on and off, but I will be reaching for the FK1000p next time.


I've only tried judging it by photos but to me it always seems to display this 'sheen' where the bodywork catches the highlights.

Probably just my eyes going bad :lol:


----------

